# Help! question....Goat Belly dropped?



## Missy (Apr 13, 2012)

How soon before kidding does a doe's belly drop? Willow is due May 15(150 days) and is a FF. I noticed today that her belly dropped quite a bit from yesterday. She she was free ranging she was running around and playing, and is still eatting like a pig. I am hoping she doesn't go early. Anything I can do? is this normal? Am I stressing for nothing? What should I do for early babies? Is there any chance of survival this early?


----------



## Missy (Apr 13, 2012)

Also there is no abnormally large lady parts, no boom udder, no bleeding, and no discharge.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 13, 2012)

Sheep bellies will drop (producing a triangle-shaped hollow right in front of their hips) 24 hours from lambing. I assume goats would be the same way.


----------



## marliah (Apr 13, 2012)

My doe dropped the same day she kidded. Not sure what can be done if kids come early, hopefully someone else can offer better advice.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Apr 13, 2012)

Penelope never really "dropped"...but she was never really high either, her belly always was kinda low...My friends doe dropped and we thought sure enough ANY minute (had 2 breeding dates), and then kidded TWINS a month later as a FF...like she ran out of room up high lol...

I would say don't stress too much...maybe check her ligaments, just watch her....pregnant goats do STRANGE things...and babies still come just fine when they are good and ready


----------



## Bedste (Apr 13, 2012)

We had premie triplets last year and they all survived just fine.  They were born a month early weighing 2 pounds each.  We bottle fed each of them cholosterum with-in the hour of birth and continued to bottle feed them 5 times a day and kept them warm and in a tote for a week and then gave them to their mother and then worked with them and got two of them to nurse off of their mom.  We bottle fed the third one.  All grew up and are normal healthy goats.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, I have a doe I bought already bred, so I know nothing of her history. She was supposedly bred Mid November. She is huge, and has a huge bag. Her nipples are distended and she has had bloody discharge for about 5 or 6 days now. her belly was sticking way out to the sides, until Tuesday, and it dropped. I was ready for babies. Well, here it is Friday, and today her belly is looks like huge basketballs sticking out on the sides again! And when I was standing there watching her today, I could see the babies moving. So I don't know, I thought dropping meant they were getting into position.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2012)

Sometimes my preggos bellies look like theyve dropped but I think its just the way the baby is sitting in there.


----------



## Missy (Apr 14, 2012)

Felling slightly better. Her ligs were fine yesterday and although I have not been outside yet today, I can see her munching out there.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, now today Penny's babies are dropped, again,  big time. So I am in the dark here too, about dropped bellies!


----------



## Missy (Apr 14, 2012)

These goats are seriously going to give me a stroke!!! 

They are lucky I  them so much


----------

